# Tiger Centipede Scolopendra polymorpha



## James H (Apr 30, 2005)

This is the biggest centipede that I have found so far. It is a Tiger Centipede _Scolopendra polymorpha_, that I found just off the rim as your heading sound down I-17 from Flagstaff Az.  It is around 6 inches right now. I have gone back but everything is really wet sence it snowed a couple days ago. I am hoping to find more this summer. Sorry that the picture isn't that great but I REALLY didnt want this thing loose in my house.


----------



## CedrikG (Apr 30, 2005)

it looks awesome and i t is fat huh


----------



## Maikardaaion (Apr 30, 2005)

That looks great !
Awsome pede  :}


----------



## darkeye (Apr 30, 2005)

I can't wait until the ATS Convention - my first ever time for field collecting in AZ!!!!  

That is one cool pede!


----------



## cacoseraph (May 2, 2005)

cool man
i catch those locally too (Southern CA)

under 4" and i hand catch them... caught ~20 and haven't been bit yet =P
p.s. i call that color "brick color morph" =P


----------



## Randolph XX() (May 2, 2005)

Venan got one (possibly poloys)from Cooper which was almost white(tannish white)! Vennan, post it....


----------



## cacoseraph (May 2, 2005)

dang, i should take pics of all mine before i trade them off. i have some that are very pale with almost a bluish color to their legs

i have two brick ones.

oh, i have another little guy with blue antena.

i think their species name should have been polychromata not polymorpha... i mean, they are basically they same shape... but WAY different colors 

has anyone noticed a sexual dimorph, in that some have fatter terminating legs than others?  I can't wait for mine to grow up so i can tell what sex they are


----------



## RazorRipley (May 7, 2005)

My polymorhpha just laid eggs, and I know nothing about centipedes!


----------



## Ythier (May 7, 2005)

Hmm...some mites on your pede


----------

